# My New Hedgehog =D



## IndigoFox (Mar 29, 2010)

Here is my new hedgehog's home =)









The Top half of the cage on the ground so I could clean her home.









Her and I.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

gloves are not really a good thing to use with them...... but whatever


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats on the new hedgie and welcome to HHC  You can always use one of his small fleece blankets he sleeps with an alternative to the glove if he balls up when picking him up. 
Very cute hedgie though and pictures are always loved here


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

yes yes.. welcome.. and he is very very veery cute


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She's stunning  what's her name?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

AWWWW! Very cute hedgie pictures! Welcome!


----------



## IndigoFox (Mar 29, 2010)

I only used the glove once =P before I untrained that natural fear of being poked, lol.

Now I have no issue picking her up =) Oh and her name is 1812, it's from a show called Farscape that has a little robot that looks just like a hedgehog =)


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhh just adorable!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

She's really pretty!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Thats a great name  Is it said like 1-8-1-2 or said as Eighteen Hundred, Twelve.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Hedgieonboard said:


> Is it said like 1-8-1-2 or said as Eighteen Hundred, Twelve.


That's what I was thinking too. Or is it eighteen-twelve?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

1812 is adorable, congrats! Don't worry, you'll get used to the quills quickly. They aren't bad at all.


----------



## IndigoFox (Mar 29, 2010)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> Hedgieonboard said:
> 
> 
> > Is it said like 1-8-1-2 or said as Eighteen Hundred, Twelve.
> ...


Eighteen-Twelve, exactly =) Oh and I am fine with her quills now, I actually enjoy petting her while shes sleeping in my lap.


----------

